# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  покупка айфона

## LightWeight

Привет всем! Недавно приобрел себе айфон 5 черный,очень понравился, быстро разобрался.. Аппаратом доволен, шустренько работает. Заказывал на http://www.iliberty.ru/ , у них хорошие цены на данный момент

----------


## VITALIK*

> Привет всем! Недавно приобрел себе айфон 5 черный,очень понравился, быстро разобрался.. Аппаратом доволен, шустренько работает. Заказывал на http://www.iliberty.ru/ , у них хорошие цены на данный момент


за сколько взялИ?:)

---------- Post added at 19:56 ---------- Previous post was at 19:55 ----------




> у них хорошие цены на данный момент


за сколько взялИ?:

----------


## bytil85

щас можно купить за 5000 грн нормальный а если под заказ еще дешевле

----------


## See

> щас можно купить за 5000 грн нормальный а если под заказ еще дешевле


Ещё работает?

----------


## Рома_Я

> Ещё работает?


А почему нет?

----------

